# Screamer - Let him out or not? HELP!



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

Dealing with a bird that likes to scream seems like a trial and error thing isn't it?... I need some suggestions from people who've been through this! Please help!

We've had Ferris for about 6 weeks and he likes to scream if we leave the room, and he's particularely bad when he hears us talking in another room. He was hand raised and he's super friendly. He's not shy at all and everything about him other than the screaming is great! When we first got him, we had him out lots since he was so comfortable with us, but when we come home from work and don't let him out right away and go to another room, he screams. When we wake up at 6 am and don't let him out and go about our business of getting ready for work, he screams when we're out of sight. If we're near the cage, he's fine. In the evenings, once things settle down, if we leave the room, he is sometimes fine. He goes to bed fine too. I know he just wants to be around us but I can't have him scream whenever I leave the room. 

We've tried...
Ignoring him and not letting him out at all for a period - that showed some improvement but ultimately, my fear was that we'd end up with a very frustrated bird who would scream worse eventually so I decided to try taking him out for small periods of time each day (when he is behaving) to train/play. Now, the screaming is starting to get worse again - maybe even worse than when we started and I'm worried that the attention is causing it.

We REALLY want to be consistent but we want to make sure we're not "consistently" making things worse.

I don't want to keep changing what we do. I want to stick with one thing, but I don't know what the best plan of attack is.

Do you keep them in their cage until they don't scream? Do you bring them out when they are good and ignore the screaming? I know all birds are different but in your experience, how long did it take to reduce the screaming?? And what worked for you?

Please help! My fiance keep reading online in various places what suggestions people have but I haven't seen a lot of people write about what they did and experienced that had good results...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok ignoring the screaming was working so that's what you should do. But, if he screams when you leave the room, call back to him. Basically he's calling out to make sure you're ok because he can't see you. Its a flock thing. You should reward him with treats when he's being good. But it sounds like he wouldn't scream at all if you took him out of his cage right away. It may be a pain to get him out as soon as you wake up or as soon as you get home from work, but if you take him out and reward him for not screaming, then he doesn't have a reason to scream.


----------



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input!
Yeah, we've tried calling back and even when he knows where we are, he still yells. We were in the habbit of taking him out of the cage right away at first which did prevent yelling sometimes however he still yelled when we couldn't take him out (like in the morning when we're getting ready). I read that they are very much routine animals so I don't want him getting used to something we cannot accomodate every time.

Somewhere along the line, I guess we're not being consistant. I guess persistance is the key here and I'll just have to do something and stick to it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried leaving him covered in the morning until you get ready to leave? And leaving whatever room he's in dark? This way he wont know its time to get up so he wont start screaming yet plus it gives you time to get ready.


----------



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

We've been uncovering one side of the cage only in the morning. Otherwise, he gets restless. He was really good this morning until about 7:50 and then he started running around and getting excited. Sunrise is just after 7:30 right now and he's close enough to a window that he can hear other birds so I think that may be what's getting him excited. 

Now I have to work on when I come home from work and the weekends! 

What are your thoughts on a night cage/roosting cage? In the spot he's in now, he doesn't settle down until about 10 pm and then gets up around 6 am. I have another cage and was thinking of using that in another room at night where we can close the door. He started off in that room before we moved him to a more central part. He slept well in that room and I could go and wake him up a bit later in the morning. I thought maybe if he gets a longer sleep, he'll be a bit calmer throughout the day too. The thing is that I don't want to keep changing his routine either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If changing his routine is better for him then go ahead and do it. Putting him in a "sleep"
cage in another room sounds like a good idea, this way he gets more hours of sleep, which will also help lower his hormone level (which could help cease the screaming.)


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

One thing that has helped with my vocal boy has been the fact that the cage is in a separate room. Mine know that when I shut the door, no amount of tuning up will get them out. This is super helpful for sleeping in, company, etc. I also leave their radio 24/7. This has really helped to desensitize them to noise in general. As far as letting him out right away, mine are usually ok if I let them out and leave them playing on their cage or playgym. I live in a very small apartment, so I can hear/or see them even when they're out without constant supervision. If I come home with groceries or busy, I can run in, say hi, and then open their cage door and blow some kisses. Mine are appeased by this for a few minutes and they rarely scream. Then I can come back a few minutes later and bring them into the living room. Hope this helps.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Two things:

1. You need to get him a friend. Asap (or as soon as you are sure about the gender). They're flock animals and being together will reduce the screaming. He's screaming for you because he wants company, most of the time.

2. Get/make him shreddable toys. It works for tiels who are screaming to get out of cage because they're bored.


----------



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback!

I think maybe we'll pull out the second cage and put him in his own room for the night. I already play the radio for him all day so that he has some background noise. He's been out lots and I think we spoiled him by taking him out whenever he asked so now, if there is anything going on in anther room where he isn't involved he get's agitated. When he's calm, I let him out and he does get out every day.

I don't think that getting a buddy is an option at the moment. We considered it but I've read that the first one can teach the second one bad behaviour so I'd like to wait until Ferris is a bit better behaved. The last thing I want is TWO screamers hahaha! He's super sweet most of the time and he's slowly getting better with the yelling. 

Thanks for the shreddable toy suggestion. I've been looking for some good ones at the store to introduce this weekend. I've been rotating his toys to keep him stimulated and I'd like to buy a couple more to introduce some more variety.

Thanks for all the suggestions!

I've always had pets but every animal is different. Who knew that this little bird could be so complicated! I'm thankful that he's so tame and loves to be handled.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it's wise of you to get Ferris settled before you rush out and buy a second. Two males screaming can be super loud. My boy loves his wifey, Callie, but he still screams for me at times. While the buddy helps, it won't take away his desire to be with you.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I honestly don't think he will scream if you get another tiel, if he is screaming for attention then he will get plenty of attention with another tiel


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Some still scream whether you have other tiels or not and mine have really been screaming cause of the weather change and i have been having them outside in there cage during the day as its been nice here 65-69 degrees! So now they have been loud if i don't take em outside and Ivory likes to scream even though she is a female!


----------



## MicoleS (Feb 11, 2011)

so do males tend to scream more than females?

We got Ferris from an independent pet store who gets their cockatiels from a breeder. We'd been there a few times looking and they only sell birds. Ferris was only there for a couple weeks when we saw him. He was in a cage with his sister at the store (or at least they were assuming he is a boy and the other was girl). He was the most active cockatiel I've ever seen. Normally, the ones I've seen who are housed with other birds are pretty calm but he was super active. As soon as we came near the cage, he started trying to get our attention and interact with us. His sister just hung behind. I think we've got a pretty strong personality on our hands and he's definately mischievous. Leave it to me to find the challenging one haha! I have to say, I'd much rather have one that loves your attention than one that couldn't be bothered with you


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

MicoleS said:


> Thanks for the shreddable toy suggestion. I've been looking for some good ones at the store to introduce this weekend. I've been rotating his toys to keep him stimulated and I'd like to buy a couple more to introduce some more variety.


You don't need to buy many expensive toys. Here's a thread to help you with ideas. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11399
Btw, you should check out Mythara's (user who posted that thread) website, she has absolutely excellent ideas for toys.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Females are much quieter than males, I do think a companion is the answer. Cockatiels are sociable flock birds, they need bird company. I took on a male cockatiel who's owners couldn't cope with the bird calling out after their budgie died. He is fine here because he has made friends, within the first couple of minutes he made friends with a female they is similar to himself colourwise.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

if you can't get him a friend yet, try a mirror. my boy lurves his mirror.

ultimately i don't know if there's a way of actually *stopping* it though. mister screeches at me if he's sitting on my shoulder and i don't pay enough attention to him. demanding much?


----------

